# Corneliani suits , Canali suits vs Brooks Brothers



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Which one is a better quality suit as far as details, fabric, drape, fit, fused or canvas etc. 

Ive looked at BB suits and very expensive compared to Corneliani. But Ive never had dealings with either 3. If u have pls let me know in your opinion whats better suit. 

In case it helps, Im athletic shape and enjoy my suits to fit that way on me. THanks


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Which BB suits were you looking at? Golden Fleece?


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

GF, Canali and Corneliani in that order of quality. Canali, Corneliani & GF in terms of Style and fit. overall I would take a Canali suit on slae vs. the other two. There are many AAAC members that would take the GF first. GF MTM is a different animal and workt looking into.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I have 3 canali suits and 3 or 4 of their sport coats and they are just perfect for my build...great suits, always look good.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Tonyp said:


> GF, Canali and Corneliani in that order of quality. Canali, Corneliani & GF in terms of Style and fit. overall I would take a Canali suit on slae vs. the other two. There are many AAAC members that would take the GF first. GF MTM is a different animal and workt looking into.


I'd be curious to hear why you rate them that way. I put Canali and Corneliani on roughly equal footing. They're both fully canvassed, mostly machine-made suits with some handwork.

I much prefer Corneliani to either Canali or the GF. Some of it is a function of my build. I find OTR GF all but unwearable, while Corneliani suits me very well.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I tend to favor Canali over Corneliani as well. I have tried Corneliani multiple times, and continue to try them (due mainly to the goodwill they seem to garner here) in the hopes that I just keep trying the same body style, and sooner or later I will find that magic suit, but they fit like sacks on me, and have very little shape. Most of the time, when I buy Canali, the only work they need are sleeves and pants.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

DocHolliday said:


> I'd be curious to hear why you rate them that way. I put Canali and Corneliani on roughly equal footing. They're both fully canvassed, mostly machine-made suits with some handwork.
> 
> I much prefer Corneliani to either Canali or the GF. Some of it is a function of my build. I find OTR GF all but unwearable, while Corneliani suits me very well.


I agree with you on Canali and Corneliani being on roughtly equal footing. Based on "make," I'd also put GF ahead of the other two because it has more hand stitching (buttonholes and inner waistband in the pants, at the very least). As several have suggested here (and as is often said on this site, in general), however, fit is the most important factor, so if Canali and Corneliani fit you better, it makes sense that you would favor them, as TonyP said in his post.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Italian vs American cut or English cut*

No one seems too mention what type of cut you prefer. The two Italian made suits are obviously of an Italian cut, while the GF is an American cut. This means you have to judge by the style you want, at least in the RTW. I think Canali is just starting to come out with a MTM, Corneliani can be had in a MTM, and GF has many options in MTM whereby you can almost turn the GF into an English cut. The BB 1818 Regent (on sale) represents a very nice slim-fitting suit, which if it had hacking pockets and perhaps a ticket pocket, it would look very English. It has side vents (most models), pick stiching, slimmer trousers, padded shoulders with higher arm holes, and a higher gorge. Working button holes can be added.These are most of the characeristics of an English cut. And it can be had for up to 50% off if you watch the sales. I think the first thing anyone intending to buy one or more suits should do is to read 'The Suit'. Otherwise you are comparing apples to oranges. If you intend to buy your shirts on Jermyn st and are otherwise infatuated with English style, a Brooks Bothers 1818 Regent might save you a lot of money. An mtm GF can give you a lot of the characteristics of the English cut, but a GF rtw is more of an American style. Either Corneliani or Canali are good choices for an Italian cut. Pick your style, then go after fit. Comparing suits of different cuts can only be done for style before you examine fit. You can't put someone in an Italian suit that prefers an American or English cut, and vice versa.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Good points, dfloyd. Of course, even with an Italian cut, a suit can have more structure (or less--Brioni vs. Kiton, for example) or be more fitted. 

The op's question was very general in nature, and I think that's why the responses have been general in nature. He asked about which of several suits is "better" in terms of several factors, and I think TonyP, for example, tried to respond by talking about the make and fit of suits by the varous makers. The op says he is in "athletic shape," so it seems to me that TonyP and others did their best to respond.


----------



## cornelianifan (Dec 30, 2006)

dfloyd said:


> No one seems too mention what type of cut you prefer. The two Italian made suits are obviously of an Italian cut, while the GF is an American cut. This means you have to judge by the style you want, at least in the RTW. I think Canali is just starting to come out with a MTM, Corneliani can be had in a MTM, and GF has many options in MTM whereby you can almost turn the GF into an English cut. The BB 1818 Regent (on sale) represents a very nice slim-fitting suit, which if it had hacking pockets and perhaps a ticket pocket, it would look very English. It has side vents (most models), pick stiching, slimmer trousers, padded shoulders with higher arm holes, and a higher gorge. Working button holes can be added.These are most of the characeristics of an English cut. And it can be had for up to 50% off if you watch the sales. I think the first thing anyone intending to buy one or more suits should do is to read 'The Suit'. Otherwise you are comparing apples to oranges. If you intend to buy your shirts on Jermyn st and are otherwise infatuated with English style, a Brooks Bothers 1818 Regent might save you a lot of money. An mtm GF can give you a lot of the characteristics of the English cut, but a GF rtw is more of an American style. Either Corneliani or Canali are good choices for an Italian cut. Pick your style, then go after fit. Comparing suits of different cuts can only be done for style before you examine fit. You can't put someone in an Italian suit that prefers an American or English cut, and vice versa.


Moreover, there is a difference in cut between Corneliani and Canali, with Canali being more appropriate for those who tend the to portly side (famously favored by Tony Soprano). Corneliani will be much more flattering and will require fewer alternations for those who might be described as requiring an "athletic fit".

I have always been impressed by Canali quality, but the shoulder to waist ratio on the coats means that a 54L swims with fabric around the waist on me while a 52L is too tight in the arms and shoulders. A 54L Corneliani, conversely, fits in close approximation to a glove.

GF is a different beast, but but if you are choosing between Corneliani and Canali, I don't think anyone would argue that there is a such a quality disparity that the choice should not be based largely on which cut suits your body best.

Zegna is not mentioned here, but I also own a few of those and the cut trends more Corneliani than Canali. In fact, I would submit that Canali has the blousiest cut of any major Italian suitmaker.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

cornelianifan said:


> Moreover, there is a difference in cut between Corneliani and Canali, with Canali being more appropriate for those who tend the to portly side (famously favored by Tony Soprano). Corneliani will be much more flattering and will require fewer alternations for those who might be described as requiring an "athletic fit".


I strongly agree with this description. I have many Cornelianis and a Canali. The Corneliani's almost always tailor perfectly for me. My Canali is just a bit blousy.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

cornelianifan said:


> Moreover, there is a difference in cut between Corneliani and Canali, with Canali being more appropriate for those who tend the to portly side (famously favored by Tony Soprano). Corneliani will be much more flattering and will require fewer alternations for those who might be described as requiring an "athletic fit".
> 
> I have always been impressed by Canali quality, but the shoulder to waist ratio on the coats means that a 54L swims with fabric around the waist on me while a 52L is too tight in the arms and shoulders. A 54L Corneliani, conversely, fits in close approximation to a glove.
> 
> Zegna is not mentioned here, but I also own a few of those and the cut trends more Corneliani than Canali. In fact, I would submit that Canali has the blousiest cut of any major Italian suitmaker.


These generalizations are far too broad to be useful imo. There are many different Canali suit bodies that different retailers choose to stock and some are just as slim as Corneliani. Corneliani also makes some blousier jackets.


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

EL72 said:


> These generalizations are far too broad to be useful imo. There are many different Canali suit bodies that different retailers choose to stock and some are just as slim as Corneliani. Corneliani also makes some blousier jackets.


I would agree. My Canali suits are slimmer then the Corneliani I own. However I do like both and my Zegna's.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

DocHolliday said:


> I'd be curious to hear why you rate them that way. I put Canali and Corneliani on roughly equal footing. They're both fully canvassed, mostly machine-made suits with some handwork.
> 
> I much prefer Corneliani to either Canali or the GF. Some of it is a function of my build. I find OTR GF all but unwearable, while Corneliani suits me very well.


I have owned several Canali and Corneliani, DH. Although I don't have any now I have given them to my brother and friends. I have always thought of Canali to be a better made garment than Corneliani. The Fabrics I have seen have been nicer. I don't see alot of Corneliani around town. I understand that Canali has several Different body styles. While I think the the GF from BB is a better made garment, I do like a slim fitting model which you can't get from GF unless you go MTM. As dfloyd said the regent is a nice fitting suit for the money especially at sale time. I like FF pants and the regents I have seen w/FF pants are center vents. I prefer side vents.

However, I wouldn't reject a Corneliani for the reasons stated above as I think they make a nice suit.


----------



## suitingstyle (Jun 6, 2006)

also note that Corneliani came out with the "Leader" model just couple seasons ago, and they are more slimmer and less shoulder padding (other Corneliani models - Vouge, Master, Spencer ,I find are all heavily padded) , but I think they both run large around the waist side , with very little waist suppresion as compared to other Italian brands like Isaia, Zegna.

In terms of qulity , I would put them all three on equal footing (Canali, Corneliani and Golden Fleece). All of them are fully canvanessed, but mostly machine made. Hwever, all of them can be had on very deep discount and represents a great value around 300- 400 dollars.


----------



## kaiiwa (Oct 15, 2006)

Depends on your body type. I have a "V" shape and Corneliani fits me better than Canali. I have three Corneliani suits. BB has their slimmer cut suits Rengent suits but I have not tried them at all. I refuse to pay for BB mark up.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

EL72 said:


> These generalizations are far too broad to be useful imo. There are many different Canali suit bodies that different retailers choose to stock and some are just as slim as Corneliani. Corneliani also makes some blousier jackets.


Couldn't agree more. I am almost 6 foot 1, and weigh about 183 lbs or so (I am a runner, so have very little fat around the belly), and Canali fits me perfectly, while Corneliani seems to be on the portly side. I think those who hold this opinion on Canali seem to be doing the same thing I am doing that gave me my opinion on Corneliani - trying on the blockier, looser fit.


----------



## nsoltz (Mar 27, 2005)

Always best to try on a few styles as well as to seek a knowledgeable sales person. I was in NY over Columbus Day weekend in search of a new suit so checked out the usual-- Zegna, Hickey company stores as well as Barneys, BB, Saks and Bergdorf. I usually wear Zegna, by the way. Was checking out some new Canali's at Barney's. Salesman took one look at my 5'8" narrow shoulders but 36" waist and full tush and said I shouldn't even bother. He recommended Zegna's Roma cut. Funny, because I have 3 Roma's and they are my best fitting and most flattering suits.

I do own one BB Golden Fleece and one recent (like 2 week old) Oxxford, but there is nothing like the combination of a knowledgeable tailor/salesperson, looking at yourself in a mirror, and the opinion of a brutally honest spouse/partner.

What I like most about Zegna, by the way, is the wide range of quality fabrics. It will be very interesting to see what Canali offers in the new MTM program.

Ned Soltz


----------

